# [Resolved] anyone have wifi issues?



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I got my 2 SGS3's today. 1st one (mine) works perfectly
2nd one (wifes) the wifi refuses to connect.
it says "poor singnal - network disabled" or something along those lines
i tried a full factory reset and tried turning off wifi power savings in the service menu.
still no luck.
verizon is sending a new one, but not until the 16th.
the wife is annoyed because i talked this phone up for the last month and now i have to get her another one lol..

anyone else have wifi issues?


----------



## slopokdave (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine has disconnected from my house wifi a couple times.... and then turned off wifi on it's own, it appears. Hmm...


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

on her phone it won't even connect, to either of my access points, where as mine connects right away.
it does see them though, so it works, but not good enough.
i'm in the process of downloading the stock image and i'm going to reflash and hope it's a software glitch. if not them i guess she waits till the 16-18th. her 3g/4g works, so at least she won't be without a phone.


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine is doing something similar. Just got off playing MW3 on my PS3 (WIFI) and my phone wouldn't connect to the WIFI. The one I was just using. I'll keep an eye on it. The one thing that pissed me off is I have all my WIFI notifications turned off and it still tells me there is a WIFI network in range. So VZW has made it so you can't turn it off.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

so when i'm wrong - which is rare








I'll admit so.
I downloaded the factory image and reflashed.. no luck
i did a factory reset both in recovery and in the rom... no luck.
before the phone gave up getting an IP i quickly set a static IP address.... it works.. huh???
hmmmmm.
check router.. discover DHCP is set to only give out 10 IP's, i have more than 10 devices (laptops, work laptops, tables, old phones, new phones..etc)... DOH!!!!!
set DHCP server to give out 50 ips... phone works fine now..
sooooooo my bad
guess i'll call verizon and cancel the replacement, except i won't tell them about my stupid mistake


----------

